# Panama City beach.



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Any reports from the city or county piers?


----------



## Dmoney (Feb 19, 2017)

Give me a few more days Flipper. Headed down next month. If there is anyone on the forum with a report from there or Pensacola pier, I would love to see a report. Thanks "Keep a line in the water" Fishin Don


----------



## darientc (Aug 12, 2012)

flipper1 said:


> Any reports from the city or county piers?


Sorry I'm really late replying to this but 2 Sundays ago (April 2nd) you could literally walk on top of the Spanish along the Big Pier for about 3 hours that morning. Cast after cast after cast, I got chewed off. Plenty of other people caught their fair share though. I don't know the current situation down there.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Spanish have been thick, kings scarce due to dredging. Pompano thick at times due to the dredging. Check baycountyoutdoors for weekley reports from the county.


----------



## darientc (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey thanks!!!! I can honestly say that day was the most Spanish I've ever seen running at one time. I'll try to sneak down there Sunday or Monday. This time I'm coming with wire leader. Those suckers were biting through 80lb mono test that day.


----------



## jiggly (Apr 12, 2015)

Kings are there, not in big numbers though. Got 2 kings on Wednesday and 1 yesterday. Few big Spanish around down deep. Plenty of bait around.


----------

